# MON VAPE DISPOSABLES



## univapo (7/6/22)

_Mon V9_ disposable vapes contain a 900mAh long-duration battery with 5.2 ml flavor liquid. 
It uses a mesh coil filter to keep your vape smooth. 
Enjoy 1500 puffs of Mon V9 disposable vapes. Monvaper online vape shop manufactures quality vapes.

*Share your thoughts?*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (8/6/22)

Oooohk...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (18/7/22)




----------



## ShamZ (18/7/22)

Had the litchi one. Really good flavour and adjustable airflow! 

Rechargeable as well. Enjoyed it. If available in SA will look at the other flavours. Think it was a bigger one though?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

